

Part 1: A vector type in Lua - meric
http://merics.posterous.com/part-1-a-vector-type-in-lua

======
pasbesoin
The second link is munged, s/b

<http://www.tecgraf.puc-rio.br/~lhf/ftp/doc/hopl.pdf>

("The Evolution of Lua")

